# openmpi compile error



## nedry (Jun 19, 2018)

Hi during a compile of openmpi i get the following error:

```
In file included from vt_mallocwrap.c:31:
[1m/usr/include/malloc.h:3:2: [0m[0;1;31merror: [0m[1m"<malloc.h> has been replaced by <stdlib.h>"[0m
#error "<malloc.h> has been replaced by <stdlib.h>"
[0;1;32m ^
[0m[1mvt_mallocwrap.c:193:25: [0m[0;1;35mwarning: [0m[1mimplicit declaration of function
      'malloc_usable_size' is invalid in C99 [-Wimplicit-function-declaration][0m
      bytes = (uint64_t)malloc_usable_size(ret);
[0;1;32m                        ^
[0m[1mvt_mallocwrap.c:312:25: [0m[0;1;35mwarning: [0m[1mimplicit declaration of function
      'malloc_usable_size' is invalid in C99 [-Wimplicit-function-declaration][0m
      bytes = (uint64_t)malloc_usable_size(ret);
[0;1;32m                        ^
[0m[1mvt_mallocwrap.c:399:26: [0m[0;1;35mwarning: [0m[1mimplicit declaration of function
      'malloc_usable_size' is invalid in C99 [-Wimplicit-function-declaration][0m
      bytes1 = (uint64_t)malloc_usable_size(ptr);
[0;1;32m                         ^
[0m[1mvt_mallocwrap.c:413:26: [0m[0;1;35mwarning: [0m[1mimplicit declaration of function
      'malloc_usable_size' is invalid in C99 [-Wimplicit-function-declaration][0m
      bytes2 = (uint64_t)malloc_usable_size(ret);
[0;1;32m                         ^
[0m[1mvt_mallocwrap.c:522:25: [0m[0;1;35mwarning: [0m[1mimplicit declaration of function
      'malloc_usable_size' is invalid in C99 [-Wimplicit-function-declaration][0m
      bytes = (uint64_t)malloc_usable_size(ptr);
[0;1;32m                        ^
[0m[1mvt_mallocwrap.c:615:25: [0m[0;1;35mwarning: [0m[1mimplicit declaration of function
      'malloc_usable_size' is invalid in C99 [-Wimplicit-function-declaration][0m
      bytes = (uint64_t)malloc_usable_size(*memptr);
[0;1;32m                        ^
[0m[1mvt_mallocwrap.c:792:25: [0m[0;1;35mwarning: [0m[1mimplicit declaration of function
      'malloc_usable_size' is invalid in C99 [-Wimplicit-function-declaration][0m
      bytes = (uint64_t)malloc_usable_size(ret);
[0;1;32m                        ^
[0m7 warnings and 1 error generated.
gmake[18]: *** [Makefile:3285: libvt_la-vt_mallocwrap.lo] Error 1
gmake[18]: Leaving directory '/usr/ports/net/openmpi/work/openmpi-1.10.7/ompi/contrib/vt/vt/vtlib'
gmake[17]: *** [Makefile:820: all-recursive] Error 1
gmake[17]: Leaving directory '/usr/ports/net/openmpi/work/openmpi-1.10.7/ompi/contrib/vt/vt'
gmake[16]: *** [Makefile:690: all] Error 2
gmake[16]: Leaving directory '/usr/ports/net/openmpi/work/openmpi-1.10.7/ompi/contrib/vt/vt'
gmake[15]: *** [Makefile:1644: all-recursive] Error 1
gmake[15]: Leaving directory '/usr/ports/net/openmpi/work/openmpi-1.10.7/ompi/contrib/vt'
gmake[14]: *** [Makefile:3261: all-recursive] Error 1
gmake[14]: Leaving directory '/usr/ports/net/openmpi/work/openmpi-1.10.7/ompi'
gmake[13]: *** [Makefile:1777: all-recursive] Error 1
gmake[13]: Leaving directory '/usr/ports/net/openmpi/work/openmpi-1.10.7'
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[12]: stopped in /usr/ports/net/openmpi
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[11]: stopped in /usr/ports/net/openmpi
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[10]: stopped in /usr/ports/math/fftw3
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[9]: stopped in /usr/ports/math/fftw3
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[8]: stopped in /usr/ports/audio/pulseaudio
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[7]: stopped in /usr/ports/audio/pulseaudio
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[6]: stopped in /usr/ports/audio/libmatemixer
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[5]: stopped in /usr/ports/audio/libmatemixer
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[4]: stopped in /usr/ports/sysutils/mate-settings-daemon
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[3]: stopped in /usr/ports/sysutils/mate-settings-daemon
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[2]: stopped in /usr/ports/sysutils/mate-control-center
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/x11/mate-base
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/x11/mate
root@bsdbox:/usr/ports/x11/mate # exit

exit

Script done on Tue Jun 19 21:53:30 2018
```


----------



## SirDice (Jun 20, 2018)

What version of FreeBSD and is there anything in /etc/make.conf?


----------



## nedry (Jun 20, 2018)

FreeBSD 11.2-RC3 (GENERIC) #0 r335197: Fri Jun 15 19:21:38 UTC 2018


----------



## talsamon (Jun 20, 2018)

Try it, with option `VT=off`.


----------

